# Mathews Vertix



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpnaOP3B5oW/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=xpnxpd07z2l7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck125 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for adding that!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

ck125 said:


> Thanks for adding that!


Archers helping archers. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

I feel their announcements have gotten later in the month of November.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

My birthday! Maybe I should grab one ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.

But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


True but I take it as a heads up reveal date and showing a deer 🦌 rack indicates it’s a hunting bow.

I’m intrigued. Been wanting to try another Mathews since they came out with the No Cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck125 (Nov 1, 2018)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> True but I take it as a heads up reveal date and showing a deer [emoji1662] rack indicates it’s a hunting bow.
> 
> I’m intrigued. Been wanting to try another Mathews since they came out with the No Cam
> 
> ...


I’m with you on that. VERTEX - meeting point of two lines that form an angle. I’m hoping the name is indicative of the draw cycle. Let’s hope they have been able to increase speed while maintaining the smoothness and zero nock travel of the no cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> True but I take it as a heads up reveal date and showing a deer &#55358;&#56716; rack indicates it’s a hunting bow.
> 
> I’m intrigued. Been wanting to try another Mathews since they came out with the No Cam
> 
> ...


Oh I'm intrigued too but no more or less than I was before they put out the instagram. I'm always intrigued to see what these companies are going to come out with.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


No you knew of a group of names with Vertjx being one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> Oh I'm intrigued too but no more or less than I was before they put out the instagram. I'm always intrigued to see what these companies are going to come out with.


They likely did it to spoil Hoyts intro tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Odd how they would name a bow so similar to a previous Hoyt model, the Vectrix.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> Odd how they would name a bow so similar to a previous Hoyt model, the Vectrix.


It’s almost like they don’t care about Hoyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


Why are you such a Debbie Downer Pred? [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

They could put out the worst bow in the last 10 years, but with a name like VERTIX, we will all want one. Its ALL in the NAME!!!


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

The Halon, Halon 32, and Triax are all good bows. I have no doubt that the Vertix will also be a shooter.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

sambone said:


> They could put out the worst bow in the last 10 years, but with a name like VERTIX, we will all want one. Its ALL in the NAME!!!


Eh name kinda sucks. Should of named it death dealer.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

well, way to bust some bubbles! the loyal Mathews shooters were hoping for a short ATA bow called the biax, and a longer one called the transax… next year


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


listen to the video backwards, it's a subliminal message, the elk bugle is actually the full specs:wink:

I am intrigued on what they bring to the table this year, I am guessing they will release a pretty sweet hunting machine, that will possibly be the best Mathews yet (for my taste)

I think they have a lot of things really dialed in, a few changes in design and I will hop back on the Mathews bandwagon most likely. like I have mentioned before, specs of the chill r, feel of a triax and they likely get my money.

i'm excited about all of them. I just hope i'm smart enough to buy the right bow for what I do this year.... i'm not exactly on a role though, really hope there is a standout this year, for all the right reasons, and i'm not too dumb to see it for what it is.... time will tell. i'm not opposed to a Mathews, but my gut says they don't build the right bow for me this year.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

If anyone actually follows what Mathews does it will be a slightly longer version of the Triax. Usually the way they roll. Name is neither here nor there on what it will be.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I love my Halon 32/6. It's my first Mathews ever, so I am not a fanboy. The Triax was not enough better to get me to bite. As said earlier, I am sure the Vertix will be a shooter. It will have to be sweet to get me out of my Halon 32.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


Well was there a teaser video for somebody to post? There was somebody who found a list of names they trademarked, which happens every year. And most of the names never materialize. Get off your high horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

joffutt1 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> ...


I said we knew “of” the name back in Aug which is absolutely true. But who cares about the name. Does it mean anything whatsoever in and of itself? Does it tell you the specs, the kind of cam, the grip angle, the mass weight, the riser material, the amount of reflex/deflex in the riser, what the draw cycle feels like etc.? Nope. Point is the video gives us nothing that’s actually meaningful to talk about.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

whack n stack said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> ...


Just a realist and pragmatist they tells it like it is. Some of the “softies” here can’t handle that 😜


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jmann28 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> ...


High horse? Please! High horse has nothing to do with this. You, on the other hand, seem to be on a high horse coming after me. Maybe you should step down. Let’s stay focused on the archery topic at hand vs you trying to tell people how they should or shouldn’t behave - smh.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

joffutt1 said:


> It’s almost like they don’t care about Hoyt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly doubt that seeing that they drop a teaser video the day before the new Hoyts are released. Not a coincidence.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Point is, the teaser provided nothing new to talk about. I would liked to have seen some meaningful attribute of the new bow (but not the whole package) to talk about and generate some excitement leading up to the release. But we didn’t even get that. The teaser is worthless other than I suppose for the fanboys who will get all excited like little school girls about anything Mathews puts out.

I hope it’s an awesome bow and I’m convinced to buy one. Nothing to go on now though so unless they decide to throw out a meaningful teaser before release I guess we’ll have to wait for the 13th.


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

So who is the softy?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

happycamper08 said:


> So who is the softy?


There are plenty of them. Are you signing up to be added to the list? 😉


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

NYyotekiller said:


> joffutt1 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s almost like they don’t care about Hoyt.
> ...


The Hoyt “leak” (really an intentional teaser from Mundt) showed half of the bow and gave people some meat to talk about and speculate about. Pretty nice job by Hoyt.

I agree the timing of the Mathews video was not an accident but it will not likely be very effective as it gave us nothing to go on. Later today all of the attention will be on the new Hoyt bows and nobody will care about the Mathews teaser that is completely lacking of any meaningful content. (Unless maybe you play it backwards - lol - love it Roosie!).


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

Predator said:


> There are plenty of them. Are you signing up to be added to the list? &#55357;&#56841;


Easy there toughguy. Don't wad the panties to tight.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

happycamper08 said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of them. Are you signing up to be added to the list? ��
> ...


Speaking from lots of experience no doubt. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am actually intrigued............a little.
The name and what it could imply is interesting, maybe Mathews will finally pay attention to the overall balance of the bow. (for example Prime ct technology)
If Mathews were to release a 33"ish ATA bow with Prime balance and keep the speed and deadness of the Triax, I would certainly be making the trip to shoot one.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I must admit I am interested more than usual what Mathews will come out with this year.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny how a video with zero info in it can end up causing such a pissing match........just AT being AT.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

huntin4Christ said:


> Funny how a video with zero info in it can end up causing such a pissing match........just AT being AT.


Yep. This is it in a nut shell. People pissed that it doesn't have info fighting with people pissed b/c they know about the name. 

Really?

On the bright side it's a good way to fine tune my ignore list. Predator just made the cut. Congrats buddy. Don't worry, I won't see your response so you can save it. lol


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

From last week......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

It will be same weight as the triax but 32-33 ata, and over all the same as the triax, i do wish it would be 34-35 ata tho and i might own another Mathews since the switchback models


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Huntin Hard said:


> From last week......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know levi wraps his grip but that looks like a new design. Like an “in riser” style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Prouder27 said:


> I know levi wraps his grip but that looks like a new design. Like an “in riser” style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's most likely him as it has the prototype sight he's using and also his arrows with the outserts. Plus he just posted a mule deer kill shot pic right before the impact and it matches the antlers of this one.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

joffutt1 said:


> huntin4Christ said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how a video with zero info in it can end up causing such a pissing match........just AT being AT.
> ...


I’m not remotely “pissed” about it not having enough info. I’m just saying the teaser is meaningless because it has no info so let’s not get all excited like a bunch of school girls.

If you are the type that would put me on your ingore list I would welcome it with open arms. I have ZERO respect for anyone who puts other members on an ignore list. I think it’s a feature that was added for a small group of pathetic crybabies.

I, for one, value the opinions of all AT members on archery topics, whether I agree or disagree, and would never disrespect any of you so much as to put you on some ignore list. Now some don’t have the maturity to stick to archery topics and sometimes resort to personal attacks against people who’s opinion they don’t agree with but when that happens to me I deal with the attacks as I have here rather than be a coward and put someone on an ignore list.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Is it me or does the grip look different in that pic? More narrow or no?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bowtech2006 said:


> It will be same weight as the triax but 32-33 ata, and over all the same as the triax, i do wish it would be 34-35 ata tho and i might own another Mathews since the switchback models


I thought we heard from a pretty good source that they had a 30” (which I’m assuming will be the flagship) and a 34”.

I would have preferred something in the 31-33” range with reasonable mass weight but doesn’t sound like it. I might consider the 30 if they addressed enough of the improvements most of us are looking for.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

And it did get you to post, and now me. So I guess it was well worth our time.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't wait for the Vertix to come out. Not because I plan on buying it, but I am looking forward to snagging a Halon 32 on the cheap when someone feels like they need the latest and greatest.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> That's most likely him as it has the prototype sight he's using and also his arrows with the outserts. Plus he just posted a mule deer kill shot pic right before the impact and it matches the antlers of this one.


Dang man good eye. I just figured it was Levi from the hat lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Predator said:


> Is it me or does the grip look different in that pic? More narrow or no?


I’d agree. Elite V Grip lookingish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Prouder27 said:


> I’d agree. Elite V Grip lookingish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or just no grip with wrapped riser?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Predator said:


> I thought we heard from a pretty good source that they had a 30” (which I’m assuming will be the flagship) and a 34”.
> 
> I would have preferred something in the 31-33” range with reasonable mass weight but doesn’t sound like it. I might consider the 30 if they addressed enough of the improvements most of us are looking for.


I was told it is in this range, also has "Triax type" technology and was put on a diet. A slimmer bow overall.:zip:


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

I can’t wait to see the $4238 Hoyt that comes out this afternoon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Now that was funny.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Predator said:


> We knew of the Vertix name way back in mid-August. The ad gives you nothing, not even a snippet about the bow other than the name which is sort of old news and meaningless on its own.
> 
> But I guess it got someone to start another thread on the upcoming Mathews bow - even though we have a couple of weeks to wait.


You'll have that with those Bowtech shooters. :wink:


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Triax has been a very prideful bow for Mathews, I was emailing a Mathews rep yesterday about my Triax and you can tell they are very proud of it. I think they will slightly modify that platform. Maybe put it on a diet as mentioned above. I don't expect to see any sort of radical change. Who knows though..... Wait and see.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

A lighter Triax around 32" would have my attention. The original was crazy quiet and dead.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BlackSunshyne said:


> A lighter Triax around 32" would have my attention. The original was crazy quiet and dead.


they already make this bow.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshyne said:


> A lighter Triax around 32" would have my attention. The original was crazy quiet and dead.


It was quiet and dead because it was short and heavy. A shorter riser is stiffer. A heavy beefed up riser is stiffer. It will be pretty hard to get the same results with a longer lighter riser.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

bcowette said:


> It was quiet and dead because it was short and heavy. A shorter riser is stiffer. A heavy beefed up riser is stiffer. It will be pretty hard to get the same results with a longer lighter riser.


Ya, i understand the concept and how they did it. Interested to see if they can carry it over into a longer bow. If that's the direction they go.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

friedm1 said:


> they already make this bow.


No they do not. They make other 32" bows, but they are very different from the Triax


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BlackSunshyne said:


> Ya, i understand the concept and how they did it. Interested to see if they can carry it over into a longer bow. If that's the direction they go.


They have a Halon32?


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

DMAX-HD said:


> They have a Halon32?


I've shot the Halons. Wasn't near what the Triax felt like.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BlackSunshyne said:


> I've shot the Halons. Wasn't near what the Triax felt like.


I'd agree. The Triax stacks a little harder and isn't as comfortable to shoot as an H32 due to the 4" height and string angle it gives up to the it's bigger brother. For me it wasn't as stable either. Really just a 4" shorter version of the H32 same cam's, limbs etc. Both great bows - I could kill a deer with either.

If Mathews came out with a Triax 32 at about the same weight as the H32 I'd absolutely laugh out loud. I'm sure the same Kool-aid drinkers that were sold a 28" ATA bow last year would by it because Mathews would say its great as it's a more stable platform - and really that's all it takes more 90% of folks on here


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshyne said:


> I've shot the Halons. Wasn't near what the Triax felt like.


Yeah because it wasn't a short beefed up stiff riser. Unless bow companies figure out how to defy the laws of physics you'll never be able to have your cake and eat it too. Everything is a trade off.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BlackSunshyne said:


> No they do not. They make other 32" bows, but they are very different from the Triax


so you want the same cams, on the same size riser with the same roller guide but new camo? and this bow will shoot different? party on garth.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Yeah because it wasn't a short beefed up stiff riser. Unless bow companies figure out how to defy the laws of physics you'll never be able to have your cake and eat it too. Everything is a trade off.


Guess they better not make any new bows then. Since there is never any advancements in technology. We all know the Laws of physics will never change. It's up to bow companies to find a way to balance things. The Triax was an advancement over the Halon. Now the next bow will build off of that.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

bcowette said:


> It was quiet and dead because it was short and heavy. A shorter riser is stiffer. A heavy beefed up riser is stiffer.* It will be pretty hard to get the same results with a longer lighter riser*.


Unless it's carbon.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackSunshyne said:


> Guess they better not make any new bows then. Since there is never any advancements in technology. We all know the Laws of physics will never change. It's up to bow companies to find a way to balance things. The Triax was an advancement over the Halon. Now the next bow will build off of that.


I guess I disagree that the Triax was an advancement over the Halon or Halon 32. It might fit some people better. If you are willing to trade quieter more vibe free for longer and more stable then the tradeoff works better for you but I wouldn't call it an advancement. Smart experienced archers know what works best for them and don't buy a new bow just because it's new. As bad as I want the new bow every year I know if it isn't 32"-33" ATA I know it's not even worth looking at because fit will always be the most important thing. I'll take a bow that fits my body geometry and shooting style over one that is more quite any day of the week.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BlackSunshyne said:


> Guess they better not make any new bows then. Since there is never any advancements in technology. We all know the Laws of physics will never change. It's up to bow companies to find a way to balance things. The Triax was an advancement over the Halon. Now the next bow will build off of that.


I wouldn't consider it an advancement - that's just marketing. In regards to vibe and quiet the Halons were there with a decent stab - even without any differences were negligible. It was a nice offering for a small bow for those shooting from blinds, basically completing the Halon series of bows with the cross-centric cam system.

I think Mathews is really going to have to kill it this year as there are A LOT of happy customers on the Halons/Triax


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

That_TN_Guy said:


> Unless it's carbon.


Carbon is stiffer but people seem to ignore the fact that pure mass weight is one thing and the easiest way to make a bow dead. It's just simply harder to vibrate a heavy object.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

bcowette said:


> Carbon is stiffer but people seem to ignore the fact that pure mass weight is one thing and the easiest way to make a bow dead. It's just simply harder to vibrate a heavy object.


After shooting Hoyts carbons for many years and now shooting an H32 I'm actually ok with the bow being a bit heavier. To me just felt more stable. Lighter and smaller isn't always 'better'


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

bcowette said:


> Yeah because it wasn't a short beefed up stiff riser. Unless bow companies figure out how to defy the laws of physics you'll never be able to have your cake and eat it too. Everything is a trade off.


It wasn't beefed up. It was just shorter and thus stiffer.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

DMAX-HD said:


> I'd agree. The Triax stacks a little harder and isn't as comfortable to shoot as an H32 due to the 4" height and string angle it gives up to the it's bigger brother. For me it wasn't as stable either. Really just a 4" shorter version of the H32 same cam's, limbs etc. Both great bows - I could kill a deer with either.
> 
> If Mathews came out with a Triax 32 at about the same weight as the H32 I'd absolutely laugh out loud. I'm sure the same Kool-aid drinkers that were sold a 28" ATA bow last year would by it because Mathews would say its great as it's a more stable platform - and really that's all it takes more 90% of folks on here


Yup, build a H32 with a little nub at the bottom of the riser and everyone will say its WAY better. Lol


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

dnv23 said:


> Yup, build a H32 with a little nub at the bottom of the riser and everyone will say its WAY better. Lol


And grip options ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

jbrout said:


> And grip options !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they can come up with a better grip or grip angle and shave a little weight without sacrificing the lack of noise and vibe they will have something special. I haven't liked a Mathews since the Chill R, a bow that combines the Chill R specs with the Triax look and feel at the shot would probably get my money.


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> If they can come up with a better grip or grip angle and shave a little weight without sacrificing the lack of noise and vibe they will have something special. I haven't liked a Mathews since the Chill R, a bow that combines the Chill R specs with the Triax look and feel at the shot would probably get my money.


I second this! I have not really liked the balance either. I have always found bows that felt better in my hand, but they are getting close.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Will likely be shooting the Vertix and RX3 on November 13 or 14 at Lancaster Archery Supply. Looking forward to it, but will still have a Halon 32 in my hand at end of day


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Hoping for a short version of the triax, maybe a 26 or 24" axle to axle..


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

ncsurveyor said:


> Hoping for a short version of the triax, maybe a 26 or 24" axle to axle..


Hard to sense sarcasm over a post but i suspect that was your intent. Can't hunt in MT with anything shorter than 28" ATA. Not sure about other states. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

ncsurveyor said:


> Hoping for a short version of the triax, maybe a 26 or 24" axle to axle..


Lol, that is a crossbow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktrailelite (Feb 19, 2018)

Hopefully the vertix goes to 31dl , but likely it will not :/

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N950F met Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

ncsurveyor said:


> Hoping for a short version of the triax, maybe a 26 or 24" axle to axle..


One for each hand?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> Hoping for a short version of the triax, maybe a 26 or 24" axle to axle..


:set1_rolf2: the only problem is fletching contact.... with the cams...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Can’t wait to see what Mathews has in store.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Me too...but I suspect like most it will be a longer version of the Triax - they did it with the Halon - so I see no reason to change their MO - but with the Bowtech SR6 making waves - and the Obsession Lawless a tidal wave - I hope that Mathews don't get washed away with the tide....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Can’t wait to see what Mathews has in store.


I'm guessing it will be a very nice bow


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

johnno said:


> Me too...but I suspect like most it will be a longer version of the Triax - they did it with the Halon - so I see no reason to change their MO - but with the Bowtech SR6 making waves - and the Obsession Lawless a tidal wave - I hope that Mathews don't get washed away with the tide....


They will not get washed away! Think how huge the triax was, I fully expect this years to be better all around (same feeling as triax with better specs)

It will be another hit no doubt. I look forward to shooting it


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Wish I was in the market for a new bow this year but nothing has grab my attention at all .the Rx3 looks good but boring specs ,apparently Obsession won’t hit 370fps and The evoke series looks nice but boring specs .if I do end up buying a bow this year it will probably be an Xpedite .you just can’t beat the speed you get from this smooth drawing machine


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> :set1_rolf2: the only problem is fletching contact.... with the cams...




Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im bummed. From what im hearing its 32 inches.. I wish they would have made a 34 incher. they already have the halon 32.. no reason to make another short bow. 34-35 is the perfect bow..


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Im bummed. From what im hearing its 32 inches.. I wish they would have made a 34 incher. they already have the halon 32.. no reason to make another short bow. 34-35 is the perfect bow..


They have that, Halon X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Prouder27 said:


> They have that, Halon X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive owned one. That bow just feels big.. Its like a damn boat anchor.. Its not the weight that bothered me it just felt huge..


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Wish I was in the market for a new bow this year but nothing has grab my attention at all .the Rx3 looks good but boring specs ,apparently Obsession won’t hit 370fps and The evoke series looks nice but boring specs .if I do end up buying a bow this year it will probably be an Xpedite .*you just can’t beat the speed you get from this smooth drawing machine*


At a sub 6” BH who cares about it being smooth? That is in the pure speed arena. Put some UF cams on that biotch and call it a day....


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol man I honestly hate UF cams give me a 5.25” BH and super smooth EVOLVE cams at 360ibo and call it a day.


enkriss said:


> At a sub 6” BH who cares about it being smooth? That is in the pure speed arena. Put some UF cams on that biotch and call it a day....


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Lol man I honestly hate UF cams give me a 5.25” BH and super smooth EVOLVE cams at 360ibo and call it a day.


Not for me. If I am going to sacrifice BH like that it’s gotta be faster than 360. I want to see 380.

Hopefully Xpedition comes through this year...

Give me a 5” BH 380fps filthy twin cam with limb stops I would be ecstatic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter 24/7 (Nov 15, 2015)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Im bummed. From what im hearing its 32 inches.. I wish they would have made a 34 incher. they already have the halon 32.. no reason to make another short bow. 34-35 is the perfect bow..


Not sure if it is the Vertix or a different bow but I heard that they have a 33 coming... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bowhunter 24/7 said:


> Not sure if it is the Vertix or a different bow but I heard that they have a 33 coming...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my guess but I’ve heard 32. still wish it was 34/35 haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have two bows around 5.25” BH now and shoot one of them better than I shoot any bow I have owned before and it IBO’s mid 360’s .smooth and fast is what I prefer


enkriss said:


> Not for me. If I am going to sacrifice BH like that it’s gotta be faster than 360. I want to see 380.
> 
> Hopefully Xpedition comes through this year...
> 
> ...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bowhunter 24/7 said:


> Not sure if it is the Vertix or a different bow but I heard that they have a 33 coming...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would interest me, especially if it maintains the triax feel without extra weight (heard they trimmed some fat this year)

Good balance, same or less weight than the triax on a 33" platform could make me look like a fan boy buying 3 Mathews in a row. Guess we will know soon. 

If it feels anything like the H32 I'm out though... I cannot believe people like that thing!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

When is the release date?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

3 Blade Rage said:


> When is the release date?


11/13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

Deadeye1205 said:


> 11/13
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!!!


----------



## Kruzer022 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Pic is going around, 30” axle 6” brace 343 IBO. It’s 4.67lbs more angle grip and new cam. Looks just like the triax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well 30”. Another Mathews I have zero interest in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Kruzer022 said:


> View attachment 6647183
> View attachment 6647183


Looks like the the triax tried to grow a pair but couldn’t quite get to 33”


----------



## Candyman13 (Dec 18, 2016)

Pretty disappointed in the specs and weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktrailelite (Feb 19, 2018)

Pretty disappointed in all the new flagship bow's
Almost non of them go to 31dl unless you like big ATA like the ct9 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N950F met Tapatalk


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Price is not an disappointment. They were able to keep last year price.


----------



## Bucktrailelite (Feb 19, 2018)

gibber said:


> Price is not an disappointment. They were able to keep last year price.


Yes that's thru, and for the majority of archers ther are now some pretty sweet new bows to shoot out their.

But for the long drawers there ain't no fast bows to look forward to in my knowledge 
 

(Almost thinking to build myself a 180lb warbow )

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N950F met Tapatalk


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Just wait for 11/13, I think they will show also longer and shorter ATA bow.


----------



## razortusk (Dec 23, 2009)

I have wanted a different grip and a lighter bow from Mathews. It looks like the grip changed some but bow weight is a disappointment.

I'm hearing 3 offerings, short speed bow and a longer ATA bow, be interesting to see if this is correct! I guess the longer bow will close to 5lbs if the trend continues.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

Dang. I was hoping it would be a 33" ata.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heavy 
And 
Longer 
Only...
Nose. 

See...it’s a halon 30. Or maybe it identifies as a triax. 
I like the halons, but it’s been like 4 years now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Fake News


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just wait until nov 13 !


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I believe the " vertix" is a broadhead they coming out with, and not the name of the new release. Iam hoping this not the new release any way ( the pictures) I really want to get back shooting Mathews but the triax was defiantly not made for me.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

30” triax?!?! What a joke and a disappointment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree that its a broadhead


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp44jJRBzVm/?hl=en

Same speed nock numbers in bh.com post as the bow posted.

Pfd42, something is going on with the cam next to the cable post/module. Definitely different than the cc2/3 cams.

The grip looks like a copy of the Jesse Broadwater grip. That's something I was hoping they would do, a slimmer and less vertical grip.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

65# draw weight option??!! Yes please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

What is the switchweight in the cam?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

gibber said:


> Price is not an disappointment. They were able to keep last year price.


Well considering it's a 4 year old bow.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

SheldonM said:


> Don’t be mad, it got leaked. What can you do? It happens. If you think it’s a broadhead, you’re pretty dumb lol.


I called them and they said it is a misprint. 

Also, no 50lb limb option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Heavy
> And
> Longer
> Only...
> ...


My inside information tells me the N doesn't stand for nose, it's a nipple


----------



## Zep86 (Jul 13, 2018)

The dampener location is different than where you'd find it on the Halon. The riser is cut differently than the Triax, especially the lower riser. What model is it, if it's fake? Unless someone is good enough with Photoshop to redesign the riser, I'd say it's a different model than previously released. I'm not impressed if this is what they're offering.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

SheldonM said:


> I just called even though I knew the answer. It’s 100% legit. You didn’t call anyone, you lied.


I sure did, the guy told me the flyer was a misprint. I’m assuming by “misprint” he meant it was printed too early!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> My inside information tells me the N doesn't stand for nose, it's a nipple


Looks like you are down to a RX-1 or 3 or one of the new Bowtechs (or maybe a PSE Evoke 31 if you could get your hands on one). You aren't going to want to be carrying that 4.67lb TraixXL (if you can call 30" XL) around the mountains with you, that's for sure!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Drink Miller Lite, Eats brats, watch da packers, shoot mathews.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> Looks like you are down to a RX-1 or 3 or one of the new Bowtechs (or maybe a PSE Evoke 31 if you could get your hands on one). You aren't going to want to be carrying that 4.67lb TraixXL (if you can call 30" XL) around the mountains with you, that's for sure!


I had to recalculate my my expectations :wink: regardless of the weight (though less than even the triax) I have to include all of the realms on my short list, I'm pretty excited to shoot the sr6. Too many good options outside my weight guidelines, really sell myself short sticking to that.

The vertix, though probably an excellent bow, will not be owned by me... still holding out hope that they have something else to release


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> I had to recalculate my my expectations :wink: regardless of the weight (though less than even the triax) I have to include all of the realms on my short list, I'm pretty excited to shoot the sr6. Too many good options outside my weight guidelines, really sell myself short sticking to that.
> 
> The vertix, though probably an excellent bow, will not be owned by me... still holding out hope that they have something else to release


Very possible they have some guy like the vertix XL or 33 or something. Kinda like Hoyt with the multiple lengths. I sure hope so anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Very possible they have some guy like the vertix XL or 33 or something. Kinda like Hoyt with the multiple lengths. I sure hope so anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at this time, only the vertix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Very possible they have some guy like the vertix XL or 33 or something. Kinda like Hoyt with the multiple lengths. I sure hope so anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When was the last time Mathews released more tgan than a single flagship series hunting bow in a season?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

DMAX-HD said:


> When was the last time Mathews released more tgan than a single flagship series hunting bow in a season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe this year. [emoji1745]*[emoji3603]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

DMAX-HD said:


> When was the last time Mathews released more tgan than a single flagship series hunting bow in a season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


2011... Z7X EZ7 Z7Mag Z9

Most recently 2015 with the Nocam, Chill x, wake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well dang, if that add is legit, Mathews had the worst release of the year so far. And I don't think any one could do any worse.I have been looking forward to this, and this sucks so far, I will go shoot it before I buy a new bow, but it's not at the top of my list for sure.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Well dang, if that add is legit, Mathews had the worst release of the year so far. And I don't think any one could do any worse.I have been looking forward to this, and this sucks so far, I will go shoot it before I buy a new bow, but it's not at the top of my list for sure.


How do you know if it is the worst release of the year so far? Have you shot it side by side with the other comparable big name flagships? If so enlighten us sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't get why people are dogging a 2" longer Triax. It was one of the best selling bows last year despite being very short. They expanded the Triax into the 29+ DL market with this release. Personally I would have been more interested in a 32-33" version, but 30 ATA eliminates 1 of 2 issues I had about the Triax. Perhaps an improved grip will eliminate the 2nd.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Scratch that


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

agwrestler said:


> I don't get why people are dogging a 2" longer Triax. It was one of the best selling bows last year despite being very short. They expanded the Triax into the 29+ DL market with this release. Personally I would have been more interested in a 32-33" version, but 30 ATA eliminates 1 of 2 issues I had about the Triax. Perhaps an improved grip will eliminate the 2nd.


The triax is basically a short Halon 32. It’s time for cam system overhaul and introduce it in a 35” and a 32” model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Well dang, if that add is legit, Mathews had the worst release of the year so far. And I don't think any one could do any worse.I have been looking forward to this, and this sucks so far, I will go shoot it before I buy a new bow, but it's not at the top of my list for sure.


This from someone with the screen name HOYT FO LIFE555, i have a feeling you were never gonna be shooting a Mathews, i will wait until the official release date and see what happens! love seeing some many haters though , no one has put an arrow through this bow yet and everyone is still freaking out!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Well dang, if that add is legit, Mathews had the worst release of the year so far. And I don't think any one could do any worse.I have been looking forward to this, and this sucks so far, I will go shoot it before I buy a new bow, but it's not at the top of my list for sure.


Well u r "hoyt fo life" so why consider Mathews? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> Well u r "hoyt fo life" so why consider Mathews?
> 
> Ur hoyts starting to let ya down?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum




Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ruffjason said:


> Well u r "hoyt fo life" so why consider Mathews?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


i'm pretty certain he doesn't shoot a Hoyt, and I bet he is genuinely interested in Mathews this year, you would have to be a Mathews hater to not be interested in what they have to offer after the triax, but the vertix targets a wider realm of the same market.... myself and i'm sure hoyt for life, who are hoping for something with the characteristics of the triax in a little different configuration (which i'm confident they will still offer this year)

like I have said, if they build a 33" version, with some of the fat trimmed, I would be REALLY interested, it doesn't have to be AS dead as the triax. the vertix is gonna be a sweet bow, but there are things I don't like about my triax, and they are just as present in the vertix.

that doesn't make it a bad bow, it's going to be a great bow (better than the triax imo) but it targets the same market. I think they are going to have another huge year, even more so if some of the rumors are true (slimmed down longer bow) they are obviously a super smart company, they know what people are asking for.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Well dang, if that add is legit, Mathews had the worst release of the year so far. And I don't think any one could do any worse.I have been looking forward to this, and this sucks so far, I will go shoot it before I buy a new bow, but it's not at the top of my list for sure.


I agree. I was super pumped to see a 33-34” bow come out. The problem is Mathews is all about selling whitetail bows. Most whitetail guys don’t need a bow over 30” unless they have super long draw lengths. 

I still haven’t found a bow that fits me better and that I shoot better than a E35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I agree. I was super pumped to see a 33-34” bow come out. The problem is Mathews is all about selling whitetail bows. Most whitetail guys don’t need a bow over 30” unless they have super long draw lengths.
> 
> I still haven’t found a bow that fits me better and that I shoot better than a E35
> 
> ...


What exactly is a "whitetail bow"?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ruffjason said:


> What exactly is a "whitetail bow"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


short n' heavy:wink:


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> What exactly is a "whitetail bow"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


What Mathews has been making the last 5 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> What Mathews has been making the last 5 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> What specifically do u mean?


Dang, i guess i shouldn't have harvested that mule deer with my triax couple months ago, or kicked everyone's butt with it at Total Archery Challenge. Lol.* I need to find myself a "mule deer" and "elk" bow. ;-)* 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> Dang, i guess i shouldn't have harvested that mule deer with my triax couple months ago, or kicked everyone's butt with it at Total Archery Challenge. Lol.* I need to find myself a "mule deer" and "elk" bow. ;-)*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


Have you seen how bad people are at Archery that go to the total Archery challenge? Not sure I would use that as my bragging point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> Dang, i guess i shouldn't have harvested that mule deer with my triax couple months ago, or kicked everyone's butt with it at Total Archery Challenge. Lol.* I need to find myself a "mule deer" and "elk" bow. ;-)*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


Besides if you harvested him it doesn’t sound like you shot him. We harvest plants we kill animals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Have you seen how bad people are at Archery that go to the total Archery challenge? Not sure I would use that as my bragging point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.* Quite a generalization there. I wont argue with ya tho. Lots of sub-par shooters and some good ones.* Most targets on the Big Sky Sitka course were arrow graveyards. I didnt lose any arrows and shots went to 120 yards. Decent in my book.* I'm pretty confident with my triax. We should have a shoot off. ;-)* you down?* All fun...

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Besides if you harvested him it doesn’t sound like you shot him. We harvest plants we kill animals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?* Lol.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> Lol.* Quite a generalization there. I wont argue with ya tho. Lots of sub-par shooters and some good ones.* Most targets on the Big Sky Sitka course were arrow graveyards. I didnt lose any arrows and shots went to 120 yards. Decent in my book.* I'm pretty confident with my triax. We should have a shoot off. ;-)* you down?* All fun...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


Lol Ill have a shoot off. Hunting bow to hunting bow $100 an arrow with ya..


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Lol Ill have a shoot off. Hunting bow to hunting bow $100 an arrow with ya..


Im down. But $10/arrow is a bit more my budget. $100 is a bit steep. My wife has me on an allowance. Lol.* I shoot my triax and u r shooting what?* 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ruffjason said:


> Im down. But $10/arrow is a bit more my budget. $100 is a bit steep. My wife has me on an allowance. Lol.* I shoot my triax and u r shooting what?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


lol My Energy 35.. I havent found a bow built better in the last 4 years


PS i wasnt trying to derail this thread.. 

I just feel like mathews has been catering to the 28-32 inch crowd the last few years. 

I prefer a 34-35 inch 6.5-7" Brace height bow for my out west hunting


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

jtelarkin08 said:


> lol My Energy 35.. I havent found a bow built better in the last 4 years


 Sounds good. What distances?* 1 arrow at each distance?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ruffjason said:


> Dang, i guess i shouldn't have harvested that mule deer with my triax couple months ago, or kicked everyone's butt with it at Total Archery Challenge. Lol.* I need to find myself a "mule deer" and "elk" bow. ;-)*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


YOU don't have to defend yourself on why you like the triax, the target market (I think) is treestand whitetail hunters, but that doesn't make it the wrong bow for mulies or elk, I killed a nice roosie with mine, love shooting it, and just got inside awhile ago shooting it, but there are things I don't like too, and am going a different route soon, doesn't mean it's not the perfect bow for you.

they don't target back country hunters the past few years, but that doesn't mean there are no backcountry hunters using and loving them


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> YOU don't have to defend yourself on why you like the triax, the target market (I think) is treestand whitetail hunters, but that doesn't make it the wrong bow for mulies or elk, I killed a nice roosie with mine, love shooting it, and just got inside awhile ago shooting it, but there are things I don't like too, and am going a different route soon, doesn't mean it's not the perfect bow for you.
> 
> they don't target back country hunters the past few years, but that doesn't mean there are no backcountry hunters using and loving them


I know man. Just havin fun. Congrats on the bull. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don’t think I would wanna be putting money up against Larkin. Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

iceman14 said:


> I don’t think I would wanna be putting money up against Larkin. Just sayin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speak for urself. I aint scared. Lol.* 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

ruffjason said:


> Speak for urself. I aint scared. Lol.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk forum


It’s your money, have at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

After trying many flagship bows over the years the only one I left the shop with was the triax 

For me that’ll be it for a long time


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just went to my dealer to get a new peep and clarifier and I asked him and he said they’re coming out with a 30 “ , a 33 inch for longer draws and a speed bow, he also said the picture that was leaked is not the picture of the bow, either way there’s more than just that add coming out!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Kaveman44 said:


> Just went to my dealer to get a new peep and clarifier and I asked him and he said they’re coming out with a 30 “ , a 33 inch for longer draws and a speed bow, he also said the picture that was leaked is not the picture of the bow, either way there’s more than just that add coming out!


that is cool if true!


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

The only part about the hundred % about is if the picture was not the picture, but I’d I told him I wanted to come shoot them and he said Tuesday they would be here and I can shoot all of them so I don’t think he would make up imaginary Bows for me to come shoot if it wasn’t true


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Really curious about this 33” bow that’s coming out, will it weigh 5lbs? I wonder what the draw length range is? What is the brace and IBO? Looking forward to Tues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I’m interested in the speed bow as well, I’m just excited to see what they really are coming out with, And are they as dead and vibration free as the Triax


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Khunter said:


> Really curious about this 33” bow that’s coming out, will it weigh 5lbs? I wonder what the draw length range is? What is the brace and IBO? Looking forward to Tues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am also looking forward to the 33" bow. it will certainly be a "must shoot" if it's not crazy heavy.... if it is, no worries there either, too many options can lead to indecision:wink: my chill r was pretty close to the perfect bow for me, a little more of that Triax feel at the shot (noise and vibe) and good balance, it will be in the mix. i think a longer bow will have more vibe (especially if lighter) but that will be made up in draw cycle of the longer ATA. i'm not counting them out yet for sure


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I’ll also be very surprised if that leaked pic. is not a picture off the Vertix. I mean if that isn’t it then where did that picture come from? It’s not the Halon or Triax, the cams are different for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

I mean it totally could be the picture but there are definitely more bows coming out


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Khunter said:


> Really curious about this 33” bow that’s coming out, will it weigh 5lbs? I wonder what the draw length range is? What is the brace and IBO? Looking forward to Tues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This ^



Kaveman44 said:


> Yeah I’m interested in the speed bow as well, I’m just excited to see what they really are coming out with, And are they as dead and vibration free as the Triax


And this ^

Wish there was a like button here.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm really surprised folks are complaining about the Triax. I have personally always liked a shorter bow. I shot a 32 for many years and had no major complaints, but if I can tote a 28 around and shoot as effectively, well gimme the 28! 

I love everything about the Triax. Everyone has their preference, just not sure why if a bow shoots well, some folks prefer a longer ATA.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm really surprised folks are complaining about the Triax. I have personally always liked a shorter bow. I shot a 32 for many years and had no major complaints, but if I can tote a 28 around and shoot as effectively, well gimme the 28!
> 
> I love everything about the Triax. Everyone has their preference, just not sure why if a bow shoots well, some folks prefer a longer ATA.


maybe it is just design, but i think ATA has something to do with it being sensitive to balance. i have mentioned it several times, but mine with a loaded 5 arrow tightspot was really quiver heavy, and needed a side bar to straighten that out, that is kind of a deal breaker to me. i hunted it this fall and killed a bull with it, but i will not be packing it around next year.

the triax is a fun bow to own, love shooting it, and it does shoot REALLY well for a super short ATA bow, but it's not the bow for me. it taught me that there is no need for a bow under 30", and likely not under 32" i will also be shopping for something a little less chubby. 

if the rumored 33" bow is real, and has weight and speed close to the chill r, it will be a very popular bow among the western hunters, and i will likely have one on order shortly (lot of "ifs") speculation will be over soon


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

They already have a 32 - the Halon 32 - with better speed than the Chill R - so I think that's done and dusted....although you never know - can't see too many ditching their Triax to snap up a Vertix....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

See and I never shoot with the quiver on, though I have practiced randomly with it and it holds up just fine. I also never carry more than three arrows either. 

I can see having a longer bow out west. I'd 100% agree a longer ATA provides much better balance. Feel and natural settle IMO. I just have no issues with the Triax, but I can certainly feel it is a harder bow to settle the bubble compared to my bigger bows. I do a lot of tree hunting, ground hunting, and turkey hunting, and have just always preferred a smaller bow. To find one in this compact of a package that shoots so well, I honestly don't think I'll be buying another compound in the next 20 years. My focus is going backwards now. I have to find a solid starter for stickbow hunting.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Other than maybe the 33 inch Traverse,the release was underwhelming.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

The builder on the Mathews website does not have 30” DL as an option? Has 29.5 & 30.5 no 30...???


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 28, 2005)

In combo of backing out limbs and using appropriate mod, can anyone confirm what the LOWEST possible draw weight is ? 

Also, can anyone confirm if the 2019 Mathews line uses the same finish process as the 2018 Mathews line (dipped and NOT Kolorfusion).

Thanks.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Buffalo Hunter said:


> In combo of backing out limbs and using appropriate mod, can anyone confirm what the LOWEST possible draw weight is ?
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm if the 2019 Mathews line uses the same finish process as the 2018 Mathews line (dipped and NOT Kolorfusion).
> 
> Thanks.


50lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

johnno said:


> They already have a 32 - the Halon 32 - with better speed than the Chill R - so I think that's done and dusted....although you never know - can't see too many ditching their Triax to snap up a Vertix....


the Chill r was 3.9lbs, that was the beauty of it to me, almost a full pound less than the traverse. i do think the traverse will be nice for a lot of people


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the string, cable and yoke length yet for the Vertix? I have a set for a halon 6 I’m thinking may fit given the similarities of specs.

Anyhow i just shot the Vertix at my local dealer. It shot great. Compared to my halon 6 it seems quieter and has a bit less hand shock. Its balanced much much better. (No need for a rear stabilizer i dont think) It is easier to hold on target for me also. The grip is way more enjoyable also. It is much easier to repeat the same grip on the bow and feels more comfortable. I do not think the grip will fit on older models. The Vertix has relief cuts above the grip on the riser where your thumb rests. Of coarse the dealer has the exact model i would get too. -_- anyone want to buy a Stone Halon 6 70# 29” DL and ripcord code red rest? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

SplitBrow189 said:


> Does anyone know the string, cable and yoke length yet for the Vertix? I have a set for a halon 6 I’m thinking may fit given the similarities of specs.
> 
> Anyhow i just shot the Vertix at my local dealer. It shot great. Compared to my halon 6 it seems quieter and has a bit less hand shock. Its balanced much much better. (No need for a rear stabilizer i dont think) It is easier to hold on target for me also. The grip is way more enjoyable also. It is much easier to repeat the same grip on the bow and feels more comfortable. I do not think the grip will fit on older models. The Vertix has relief cuts above the grip on the riser where your thumb rests. Of coarse the dealer has the exact model i would get too. -_- anyone want to buy a Stone Halon 6 70# 29” DL and ripcord code red rest? Haha
> 
> ...


No..... but if you have a stone Vetrix with a QAD I would be interested.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

anyone have any idea what the wait time will be?


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Kaveman44 said:


> anyone have any idea what the wait time will be?


A week for black or realtree, 6-8 weeks for all others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

